# Wood/Coal/Briquettes...where are you buying it?



## gebbel (8 Jan 2010)

For those of you with open fireplaces in the sitting room that are probably lit most of the time in this weather, where are you getting the fuel? I am buying mine in a nearby Topaz filling station and of course they are not cheap. I am spending €10/ day on average. Bale of briquettes is €4.50, fertilizer bag full of wood logs is €6, 40kg bag of coal is €8.50. I know this is extreme weather but could I be doing it any cheaper?


----------



## ney001 (8 Jan 2010)

Where are you based Gebbel?


----------



## gebbel (8 Jan 2010)

I'm in Drogheda Ney001


----------



## gipimann (8 Jan 2010)

A 40kg bag of coal for €8.50 is very cheap....I paid €9 for a 20kg bag before Christmas and saw the 40kg bag advertised for €16.   Didn't buy the 40kg bag because I wasn't able to lift it!


----------



## seantheman (8 Jan 2010)

I would guess that at 8.50 euro Gebbels' was a 20-25kg bag


----------



## ney001 (8 Jan 2010)

Ahhh, I'm in Meath and a lot of the places around us are doing very good dry logs, 5 bags for €15 - not normally a fan of logs but these are great and burn well.  Also see a lot of bargains around for coal but €12 for 40kg bag.


----------



## gipimann (8 Jan 2010)

Yes Sean, that's what I guess - otherwise it's off to bodybuilding classes and the Topaz garage for that price!!


----------



## sydthebeat (8 Jan 2010)

Telfords in Portlaoise

2 x 40kg coal for €25


----------



## gebbel (8 Jan 2010)

seantheman said:


> I would guess that at 8.50 euro Gebbels' was a 20-25kg bag



Apologies, you are correct. It is a 20kg bag. And here was me thinking I'm great for carrying 40kg over my shoulder without flinching!



ney001 said:


> Ahhh, I'm in Meath and a lot of the places around us are doing very good dry logs, 5 bags for €15 - not normally a fan of logs but these are great and burn well.  Also see a lot of bargains around for coal but €12 for 40kg bag.



I would drive a bit to get that deal. Where in Meath? Please say Navan!


----------



## Whiskey (8 Jan 2010)

gebbel said:


> For those of you with open fireplaces in the sitting room .................. I am spending €10/ day on average.


 
10 Euro a day to keep a fire on in your sitting room is outrageously expensive in my view

10 Euro is enough to pay for 70 kw/hours of electricity from the national grid, in other words, you could keep 2 * 3kw/h heaters on for 11 hours for the same money, that's a lot of heat  (calculations assuming electricity costs 15cents a kw/hour)

Anyway, sorry to go off thread, this doesnt answer your question, but maybe you need to look at insulation and making your home more airtight.


----------



## demoivre (8 Jan 2010)

In general buying coal/ logs from a forecourt is a bad idea - the coal is expensive and the logs are unseasoned so you're paying for water. I agree with _Whiskey_ - a tenner a day to ligt one fire is mad. There is a fire lit every day in our house around lunch time and kept going until midnight and we burn two bags of coal per week at €25 in total which is €3.57 per day.


----------



## FamilyGuy2 (12 Jan 2010)

gebbel said:


> Apologies, you are correct. It is a 20kg bag. And here was me thinking I'm great for carrying 40kg over my shoulder without flinching!
> 
> 
> 
> I would drive a bit to get that deal. Where in Meath? Please say Navan!



I'm also interested - where are you getting those prices in Meath - could you be specific?


----------



## pudds (13 Jan 2010)

Woodies here in Waterford were giving good value, 2 bales of briquettes for €7 and 5 firelogs for a tenner.


----------



## gebbel (13 Jan 2010)

pudds said:


> Woodies here in Waterford were giving good value, 2 bales of briquettes for €7 and 5 firelogs for a tenner.


 

Folks Spar are now doing a €1 firelog for a limited period.


----------



## jack2009 (14 Jan 2010)

Smyths in Walkinstown are doing a "deal" 2 40kg bags and 2 briquettes for 34/36 euro, compared to garage prices this is good value.


----------



## the11thgunne (18 Mar 2010)

I'm a Fuel Merchant in Tipperary, and we sell turf and timber (softwood) for 5 euro a cattle feed bag, and coal for 15 euro 40kg bag. 20 kg bags are an expensive way to heat your house, your better off looking for a local Merchant that supplies 40kg.


----------



## loughlp (21 Oct 2011)

I've been shopping around for briquettes.  Texaco Dun Laoghaire are €4.99 a bale which is outrageous in my view.  The best local price I heard was from Noel Dent's also in the Dun Laoghaire area.  €4.00 per bale delivered.  Even better was the price offered by Bord na Mona itself at its Littleton factory somewhere in Tipperary.  I think I saw a posting from someone citing just over €3.00 per bale collected.


----------



## ajapale (21 Oct 2011)

Im not sure but think that you must buy an entire pallet if you purchase at the Factory in Littleton.

from a few years ago.



allthedoyles said:


> Peat briquettes are bought ex yard for around € 2.78 per bale including VAT.
> Transport costs ex bog to Dublin cost around 16 cent per bale .( total outlay = € 2.94 )
> 
> So overall cost to retailer in Dublin area is around 2.94 euro per bale .
> ...


----------



## Mrs V (21 Oct 2011)

*Coal/Blocks*

Hey guys, Ive  Just had a stove fitted and in need of buying coal, blocks,etc. 
Any ideas of good offers on at the mo in the Cork area, 1st time having a fire so im new to all this Is 17euro expensive for coal??


----------



## Fiskar (21 Oct 2011)

First off briquettes around my area in Meath are 3 for 10€, they are that price in quite a few places.

In Cork the old lad uses cosyflame nuggets in their stove. he gets them in 20Kg bags around the togher area. any coal will do but double (small lumps) will work best. Thats what I use


----------



## ajapale (21 Oct 2011)

Fiskar said:


> In Cork the old lad uses cosyflame nuggets in their stove. he gets them in 20Kg bags around the togher area. any coal will do but double (small lumps) will work best.



Coal size grades from slack to nuts/peas to singles (small lumps) to doubles (bigger lumps) to trebbles and on up to cobbles (small boulders!)

Cork is a smokeless area (meath is not) so be sure what ever you use in Cork complies with the smokeless fuel leglislation.


----------



## john martin (21 Oct 2011)

Do smokeless regulations mean you can not sell fuel that smokes in certain zones but that you can buy it elsewhere and burn it in a smokeless zone?


----------



## ajapale (22 Oct 2011)

Yes, the marketing sale and distribution of smokey coal is banned in smokeless areas. You can burn what you want.


----------



## Fiskar (22 Oct 2011)

john martin said:


> Do smokeless regulations mean you can not sell fuel that smokes in certain zones but that you can buy it elsewhere and burn it in a smokeless zone?


 
Thats what the fathers mate does, goes down to Bandon, buys coal there and carts it back to smoke in Cork!


----------



## skelly (30 Jan 2012)

Blackbanks garden centre in raheny supply 10 bundles of briquettes for euro35


----------



## STEINER (30 Jan 2012)

relative gets BNM briquettes delivered in Derrinturn, Kildare from a local supplier, 3 for €10.


----------



## Delboy (31 Jan 2012)

got a flyer yesterday from Homevalue Hardware ...€3 for a bale of BnM briquettes currently


----------

